# Freak nasty non-typical 11/14



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Tonight was a night I'll never forget... I'd been in the woods the previous 5 of the six days burning vacation time on the rut as I usually do. Only the rut never really happened for me. Up untill Monday I had probably seen at least 40 deer and no cruising or chasing (Summit county) . To say I was a little disappointed mon afternoon was probably an understatement. I had what appeared to be a nice racked buck that walked through after dark once my bow was on the ground the night before. Sunday night I decided to leave my climber on the tree so I could get back in with silence and ease on Monday which I did. Only the deer weren't moving allot on Monday, saw a couple small bucks and 2 does all day until the last hour... The woods blew up! I had 2 bucks work 4 different does right through my set, a big bodied 6 point and an 8, neither shooters. I also heard other chasing going on up the hill from me! The 6, after pushing two of the does decided to bed down 60 yds in front of me. 2 of the does stayed in the area and o w of them made me but did not bolt, thank God! I heard another deer coming up from the bottom of this steep ravine. At this point it was getting dark quick, I saw the buck pop out of the ravine but couldn't tell how big he was. Once I scoped him I knew he was a shooter but had no I idea to his magnificence! He walked down the trail I hunt to check that doe that busted me, he walked right into one of my shooting lanes. The two blade rage did the damage at 20yds, he went about 120 yards. I'm still pinching myself as I never dreamed there was a deer this big on the property I hunt, truly blessed!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice...never know whats gonna come around during the rut...thats the beauty of it...let us know what he scores.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on a really nice buck.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations . What a awesome deer .


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome looking deer!!!! Great job!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Always like seeing racks with character like that. Awesome looking deer. Congrats


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice deer congratulations!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks all, I'm still in shock lol! I'm not concerned with the score as it does not matter to me but still think I would like to know. Any suggestions as to how to go about getting a deer scored?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG what a great deer. congrats on a deer of a lifetime. most of us only dream of a deer like yours. it is absolutely awesome.
Sherman

oh yeah thanks for sharing your hunt with us.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishballz said:


> Thanks all, I'm still in shock lol! I'm not concerned with the score as it does not matter to me but still think I would like to know. Any suggestions as to how to go about getting a deer scored?


 http://www.buckeyebigbuckclub.org/howtolocateyourscorer.html
Down at the bottom is a list of guys that will score your buck.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks bobk!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Great looking Buck.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful deer congrats and I'm sorry lol. A nontypical like that will spoil a guy!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

jray said:


> Beautiful deer congrats and I'm sorry lol. A nontypical like that will spoil a guy!


Haha, I know right!!! I'm still not picking up golf though!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sick buck! U better play the lottery!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Really nice buck! You don't get many chances at deer like that. Congrats!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

What a freakzilla. Awesome buck. Congratulations... Great story


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Sweet deer man!! Congrats


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what part of Summit county are you hunting? Not looking for specifics, just like north or south.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd say North, been hunting this property for 18 years. Have taken a few other nice bucks over the years but nothing like him. Nor have I ever seen a deer like that around. I do believe he was away from home "looking" if you will


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That "looking " stuff will get you every time.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My goodness what a buck. 
Has your heart started beating normal yet?
Much congrats to you.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Many thanks! My heart may not ever bear normal again lol! But hey, I have a nice set of antlers to rattle with next year lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fishballz said:


> Many thanks! My heart may not ever bear normal again lol! But hey, I have a nice set of antlers to rattle with next year lol


Ha!
You'll have to haul those monsters into the woods in a wheel barrow .


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on a Beast! Bob set you right on the scoring... have one of the BBB guys get it done for you and then entered into the club ! 
Once you get him scored post your scoresheet in the thread ... you gonna have NO problem making the minimum of 160 NT !


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You can also take it to the deer and turkey expo in March. By then the drying period will be over anyway, and they will have certified scorers there.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Great looking buck with lots of character. Congrats.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a wow deer. Congrats on the harvest of a giant.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice buck way to go!!! For a second I was like crap!! LOL


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, I had to do a double take of that too lol! That's great gnarly looking buck! What county? Hope you can close in on him! Keep us posted


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking deer, and Great story CONGRATS


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Guernsey. I think?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm in the club but not a booner so still have something to light that fire! Grossed 175 7/8 and he net 171 7/8! Still love looking at him!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishballz said:


> I'm in the club but not a booner so still have something to light that fire! Grossed 175 7/8 and he net 171 7/8! Still love looking at him!!


Very nice. A great buck!!!!!!


----------

